# Do you check to see if all the items customers order are in the bag?



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Some places like Five Guys and Chick-fil-A seal their bags. But most don’t. 

I had a customer call me after I delivered, about missing items. I told them to contact DoorDash as I was told by the restaurant that everything was in there. But I think they may have still rated me down.

Another thing is, that sometimes when I pick stuff up, DoorDash asks “are you sure you got so and so items.” Sometimes to the point it won’t let acknowledge it until it sees movement from me.

Some restaurants I hear even yell at drivers for opening bags. So what do you guys do? Y’all check inside the bag or just assume everything’s in there? Personally I always just check for drinks. But it seems the DoorDash app wants you to go through every item.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't check any food item because I don't have a food handlers card. I'm not opening anything that holds food. Alot of the restaurants I go to will show the food and then I tie it up if it's in a plastic bag. Otherwise I just take the restaurants word for it. If there's an issue the customer can either contact the restaurant or DD. My customer rating is a 4.95 with over 2200 deliveries so I'll continue doing what I do.


----------



## lilhuskee (May 28, 2019)

I do UberEats over 4,000 deliveries and maybe i had 10 complains well they took me off Instant Pay now I get paid weekly but i do Cavier too paid daily !!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

We are not to open any food containers or bags. If the bags aren’t sealed, I just count the number of items. If there is a large order, but the bag is small, I ask if all the food is in there. Sometimes they realize they have another bag they didn’t give me. 

I always ask about drinks because they don’t show them. Most restaurants kids meals include a drink, as well.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I always ask and if the person looks confused I will go line by line from my phone or show them the screen. That is as far as I go. If something is wrong, call the restaurant or DD.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I had a Panda Express customer complained she didn't order what I bought to her, except that the order on my phone tells a different story. 

"Sorry, you'll have to call DD/GH/UE/PM." is my standard response. Anymore than than you're wasting your breath and time.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Thanks for the responses y’all. Guess I’m on the right track.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Typically no. Especially if the bag is sealed. If I'm going to a hotel, I do make sure utensils/napkins in there also.

Only had 1 deliver, Buffalo Wild Wings, they gave me the wrong order. The customer had to contact Door Dash though. Nothing we can do about that after food delivered. One of the joys of DD and such HAHA.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Typically no. Especially if the bag is sealed. If I'm going to a hotel, I do make sure utensils/napkins in there also.


I do that also if the bag is open. Not sure about doing that for chipotle orders though as I feel those are chipotle customers and not really DDs.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Just look out for drinks, number of containers and extras. Look over the order on the phone. Use your instincts. Watch them bag the orders if you can. I’ve never opened sealed stuff or containers. I know you shouldn’t have to, but look for notes before you leave.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Like most said here, I never open a sealed bag. If it’s a larger order and the restaurant is packed and barely anywhere to stand, no way I am pulling out 10 items to make sure they are all there. Sealed or not sealed, I always do a rough give-or-take physical check. You tend to learn the sizes of items from restaurants, so you’ll come to generally know if something big is missing.

Also, big point here, some restaurants have great track records and I never have to check, and some are notorious for missing items/wrong orders (such as the local Red Robin and BWW’s). I might give those a little extra attention, but not to the point where I’m opening individual bags and containers, especially when it’s packed.

Good luck out there!


----------



## lilhuskee (May 28, 2019)

lilhuskee said:


> I do UberEats over 4,000 deliveries and maybe i had 10 complains well they took me off Instant Pay now I get paid weekly but i do Cavier and it pays daily with Cash App !!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

part-timer said:


> I always ask and if the person looks confused I will go line by line from my phone or show them the screen. That is as far as I go. If something is wrong, call the restaurant or DD.


same.

Sometimes I don't question or check anything, usually I'll just repeat the order to the person I pick up from, and occasionally I'll count the items. You learn which places frequently screw up and I'm more careful with them.

I have one restaurant that seems to leave stuff out on almost every order! Its annoying because the lady who is always at the counter register is nasty and always gets annoyed that you dare to question her. Usually she bellows "ITS ALL THERE" in an annoyed tone. Delivered so many orders missing stuff from there I started counting items which sets this lady off, even after I constantly find stuff missing. You would think she would be embarrassed. Can't fix stupid.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

They seal the bag and u cant put ketchup and napkins in. Smh


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

If there's a big tip on the order then I check. Other than that I grab the bag and go.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Some Indian customer service guy called me complaining that my last grubhub delivery was missing 1 sushi roll.
I told him that the bag was stapled and drivers aren't allowed to open stapled bags.
That really shut him and his accusatory tone up really fast. I wish all restaurants used staples bags. The restaurants really need to count all items if front of the driver before giving the order to the driver. It should be part of their contract. Restaurants really need to be held responsible more often for late orders and missing items since it's their fault 99% of the time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> Some Indian customer service guy called me complaining that my last grubhub delivery was missing 1 sushi roll.
> I told him that the bag was stapled and drivers aren't allowed to open stapled bags.
> That really shut him and his accusatory tone up really fast. I wish all restaurants used staples bags. The restaurants really need to count all items if front of the driver before giving the order to the driver. It should be part of their contract. Restaurants really need to be held responsible more often for late orders and missing items since it's their fault 99% of the time.


I carry a stapler and staple the bags shut if paper. Plastic I tie shut. As I hand over I say "I was told everything should be in there." Basically tells the customer to deal with the restaurant or app if there's a problem.

I don't check anything anymore. No one here pays enough to bother.


----------



## Jimmy Hoffa (Mar 23, 2017)

Well I suppose you could be very thorough about it, but if an item is missing, it might mean waiting another 20 minutes for them to make it.... Grab and go is the way to go


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

I only check UE, since it pays the most. DD pay is so bad, sometimes I forget the whole order (jk, but I literally check nothing with DD).


----------

